

Will a self-balancing two-wheeled car change US transit? - seltzered_
http://litmotors.com/c1/

======
seltzered_
video of the prototypes here:
<http://www.youtube.com/user/kirstendirksen#p/u/2/vd2ztw4bXI4>

------
georgemcbay
Probably about as much as the Segway changed urban US travel.

